# roux to stock



## la bleu joe

In classic French cooking there are 5 mother sauces what is the ratio of roux to stock that you use for each stock?


----------



## reidar

I think its 1lbs. Roux to 1gallon of stock.


----------



## petemccracken

I use a 10:1 ratio for stock:roux for pale roux, with a 3:2 ratio of flour:fat (ratios are by weight, not volume!)

IIRC, not all Mother sauces utilize roux
 

FWIW, 1 gallon of water weighs approximately 8.3 to 8.4 pounds or 132.8 ounces to 234.4 ounces


----------



## la bleu joe

Roux is equal part part flour and fat in classic French cooking. And one gallon is 128Oz


PeteMcCracken said:


> I use a 10:1 ratio for stock:roux for pale roux, with a 3:2 ratio of flour:fat (ratios are by weight, not volume!)
> 
> IIRC, not all Mother sauces utilize roux
> 
> FWIW, 1 gallon of water weighs approximately 8.3 to 8.4 pounds or 132.8 ounces to 234.4 ounces


----------



## petemccracken

la bleu Joe said:


> Roux is equal part part flour and fat in classic French cooking. And one gallon is 128Oz


With regards to a gallon = 128 ounces, in volume that is correct. The figures I provided are *weight*, not volume. Water density, i.e. weight per unit volume, varies with temperature, if you want the details, take a look at http://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/56355.html. Be careful, volume ounces and weight ounces are two entirely separate measurements

With regards to the roux ratio, the 1:1 ratio is the classical ratio and it works, I happen to prefer the 3:2 ratio.


----------

